# Justified | FX



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Anyone else looking forward to the premiere of Justified on FX starting 3/16? Been seeing the trailers while watching damages and it looks like another winner from FX, especially with Walton Goggins (Shane) from The Shield.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Very much so.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Jeeze is there a BAD show that FX does??

ok maybe Nip/Tuck, but that was great for what it was 

can't wait!


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Since seeing the first ads/commercials for it and finding out it had Timothy Olyphant in it, yup, been waiting impatiently for it. I hope it's good and doesn't disappoint. :up:


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Very much so.


Same here....can't wait.


----------



## SoupMan (Mar 1, 2001)

I've been waiting for this since I saw the first trailer last year when it was still called "Lawman". It better not suck!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Yeah definitely on the top of my list to see.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I was _really_ looking forward to it - especially Tim Olyphant.

Then I found out Walton Goggins is in it and - well - now not so much :down: - can't stand him and willing to bet he does Shane all over.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> Then I found out Walton Goggins is in it and - well - now not so much :down: - can't stand him and willing to bet he does Shane all over.


On the one hand, I agree with you about Goggins. On the other, apparently he's just a recurring villain, so he won't be around all the time, and when he is we'll be encouraged to dislike him. 

On the third hand, it's hard to imagine him being much of a challenge. Olyphant could probably take Goggins even when he's still just in simmer mode. When he's in explode mode, Goggins won't stand a chance!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Didn't watch the shield so don't care about Walter Goggins one way or the other.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Timothy Olyphant is hawt!

My SP is set...


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

SoupMan said:


> I've been waiting for this since I saw the first trailer last year when it was still called "Lawman". It better not suck!


Same here.

They just reviewed it in the latest Entertainment Weekly and they (well, the reviewer at least) loved it.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Walton Goggins turned in an amazing performance during the final season of _The Shield_. Him being on this show should draw more people than it repels.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Walton Goggins turned in an amazing performance during the final season of _The Shield_. Him being on this show should draw more people than it repels.


It's certainly drawn me to it. I would have watched anyway, but Walton Goggins doubly so.

Greg


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

gchance said:


> It's certainly drawn me to it. I would have watched anyway, but Walton Goggins doubly so.
> 
> Greg


Ditto....he was an amazing actor in The Shield. If he's half that in Justified, he'll be great.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Walton Goggins turned in an amazing performance during the final season of _The Shield_. Him being on this show should draw more people than it repels.


Yeah, I don't understand how some people don't like "bad guys". He was one of the best of all time on a series about bad guys.

This should be great.

Frank


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

I am looking forward to it. Loved Deadwood and Timothy.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Just rechecked my SP. The pilot is being shown twice in succession, right? It's not a two hour pilot?


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> Just rechecked my SP. The pilot is being shown twice in succession, right? It's not a two hour pilot?


i believe so. it shows up on my TW box as a back to back 1 hour premier as well.


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

FX is really good about giving multiple viewings of their shows. The Justified pilot gets shown 3 times on Tuesday (last airing is early Wed morning), and again on Fri night.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Saw a blurb about this in EW. Says it is based on an Elmore Leonard Novella.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

I may see it out of curiosity. It's been filming in random places around my neighborhood for a while.

--Carlos V.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

SorenTodd said:


> FX is really good about giving multiple viewings of their shows. The Justified pilot gets shown 3 times on Tuesday (last airing is early Wed morning), and again on Fri night.


Some people might call that being really bad about multiple airings.

I'm really looking forward to this show.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

IMDB will show you how many of the 10 episodes Goggins will be in.



Spoiler



3


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

terpfan1980 said:


> Since seeing the first ads/commercials for it and finding out it had Timothy Olyphant in it, yup, been waiting impatiently for it. I hope it's good and doesn't disappoint. :up:


,

Like you, I cannoy wait! Loved him in Deadwood and the previews of this looks like he will kick some serious butt in this.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Mike Lang said:


> IMDB will show you how many of the 10 episodes Goggins will be in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's disappointing...


----------



## leeherman (Nov 5, 2007)

Season pass already set. I hope the show meets the standards set by "The Shield" and "Damages".

LH


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

I've got high hopes for this since it's based on a character from a couple of Elmore Leonard books. His dialogue writing is great so hopefully some of that makes it into the show.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Mike Lang said:


> IMDB will show you how many of the 10 episodes Goggins will be in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well that stinks - trailers make it seem like he is a mjor character :down:


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

My on-screen guide updated the other night and it turns out that the pilot is actually 71 minutes long. So this will push back the start times for the 2nd and 3rd airing of Justified tonight.


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

CraigK said:


> I've got high hopes for this since it's based on a character from a couple of Elmore Leonard books. His dialogue writing is great so hopefully some of that makes it into the show.


The pilot of Justified is from a Novella called "Fire in the Hole" the 2 novels with Raylan Givens are called "Pronto" and "Riding the Rap" -- both are highly recommended.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Just watched the premiere, and it did not disappoint.

:up: :up:


----------



## dsb411 (Sep 29, 2004)

Very good. :up:


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

It was Ok. I guess I will say good if ninny likes the lead, cause I sort of look like him.

To me, this looks like a USA series, not an FX series.

[edit] I have never heard of the books. What is the first one I should try?


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

Bierboy said:


> Ditto....he was an amazing actor in The Shield. If he's half that in Justified, he'll be great.


agreed, he played his part well.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

justen_m said:


> It was Ok. I guess I will say good if ninny likes the lead, cause I sort of look like him.
> 
> To me, this looks like a USA series, not an FX series.
> 
> [edit] I have never heard of the books. What is the first one I should try?


How YOU doin'?


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

justen_m said:


> It was Ok. I guess I will say good if ninny likes the lead, cause I sort of look like him.
> 
> To me, this looks like a USA series, not an FX series.
> 
> [edit] I have never heard of the books. What is the first one I should try?


The 2 Raylen Givens books are "Pronto" and "Riding the Rap". Riding the Rap is a sequel to Pronto. I've never seen the short story that the Justified pilot is based on, it's probably in a Leonard short story collection.

If you've never read ANY Elmore Leonard books, I can recommend a bunch.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

tiassa said:


> The 2 Raylen Givens books are "Pronto" and "Riding the Rap". Riding the Rap is a sequel to Pronto. I've never seen the short story that the Justified pilot is based on, it's probably in a Leonard short story collection.
> 
> If you've never read ANY Elmore Leonard books, I can recommend a bunch.


I've never even heard of Elmore Leonard. Where should I start? If the first book doesn't grab me, I won't read anymore. Sort of like Lee Childs. I made it half way through one, and then, kaput!


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

justen_m said:


> I've never even heard of Elmore Leonard. Where should I start? If the first book doesn't grab me, I won't read anymore. Sort of like Lee Childs. I made it half way through one, and then, kaput!


Elmore Leonard is a master. Dialog is his forte.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

justen_m said:


> I've never even heard of Elmore Leonard. Where should I start? If the first book doesn't grab me, I won't read anymore. Sort of like Lee Childs. I made it half way through one, and then, kaput!


I started with *LaBrava* in 1983 worked my way backward from there and have read each new book as it came out in since. That one would be a good start (it was for me). There are a few books with repeating characters, but most aren't directly related to each other.

He wrote westerns before his crime fiction and I've gone back and read a few of those, too. The westerns were good and similar to the crime books with excellent dialogue and interesting situations.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

justen_m said:


> I've never even heard of Elmore Leonard. Where should I start?


You might know some of his books from their film and TV treatments.

From wikipedia:


> Aside from the short stories already noted, a number of Leonard's novels have been adapted as films, including Out of Sight, Get Shorty in 1995, and Rum Punch (as the 1997 film Jackie Brown). He has also written several screenplays based on his novels, plus original ones such as Joe Kidd.
> 
> The 1967 film Hombre starring Paul Newman was an adaptation of Leonard's novel of the same name.
> 
> ...


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks for the reading recommendations. I put them on my "ask the cute librarian" to-do list.


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

LaBrava is good, Maximum Bob is much better than TV series. Stick is much better the the Burt Reynolds movie, Swag is kind of a sequel to Stick. Glitz hasn't been filmed, but that's a good one as well. 

But if you like Justified, then you might want to read Pronto -- Raylen gives a speech about half way through (about how he could be bought) that is pure Leonard.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

I guess I'll have to check out the books, as I liked 3:10 to Yuma.

Have to give Justified a shot as well. Just saw the trailer last night.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

For me, the best Elmore movie adaptation was Get Shorty. I love that movie.


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

Bob Coxner said:


> For me, the best Elmore movie adaptation was Get Shorty. I love that movie.


You realize that Get Shorty was Leonard's book sending up the whole Hollywood culture from his dealings with getting his movies filmed.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tiassa said:


> You realize that Get Shorty was Leonard's book sending up the whole Hollywood culture from his dealings with getting his movies filmed.


Kind of ironic that the book satirizing Hollywood is the one Hollywood gets right.

Then again, Hollywood has a long history of satirizing itself.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Does this guy write any moving picture books?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

tiassa said:


> The 2 Raylen Givens books are "Pronto" and "Riding the Rap". Riding the Rap is a sequel to Pronto. I've never seen the short story that the Justified pilot is based on, it's probably in a Leonard short story collection.
> 
> If you've never read ANY Elmore Leonard books, I can recommend a bunch.





philw1776 said:


> Elmore Leonard is a master. Dialog is his forte.


Agreed. Being that he lives in Muncie, IN I've gotten his autograph at book signings a few times.

What is amazing to me about Justified is how much Elmore Leonard the stories and characters are, while he's not writing the screenplay, just serving as executive producer. I'll have to re-read those books to see how much of Justified they're drawing from them. The series only credits one short story.



Spoiler



... Dutch is never afraid of just killing off a character as we've seen several times in Justified already.



Dutch also has his favorite characters show up in different stories, let's look forward to appearances by Karen Cisco, and Chili Palmer, and Linda Moon and...

Trivia: Get Shorty was his take on the movie business, of course. He said to me he's had some novels that keep getting optioned for movies over and over for 20 years. Get Shorty was after he had a horrible time with one Dustin Hoffman who bought the rights (dunno for what) and wanted Dutch to write the screenplay.

Dutch also had movies made of his books that were totally trashed, like "Stick" with Burt Reynolds. He got the attitude after those that he'd take the check and not have anything to do with what Hollywood did with it.
Luckily, Quentin Tarantino and Danny DeVito bought movie rights to Elmore leonard novels and understood the vibe so we got great movies like Get Shorty and Jackie Brown, and Be Cool.

Freaky Deaky is coming out soon. It oughtta be great. It's one of Dutch's best novels.


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

netringer said:


> What is amazing to me about Justified is how much Elmore Leonard the stories and characters are, while he's not writing the screenplay, just serving as executive producer. I'll have to re-read those books to see how much of Justified they're drawing from them. The series only credits one short story.


The wife and I were thinking that as well, we'll watch something on Justified and say "That was an Elmore Leonard moment" -- stuff like the fugitive that Givens picks up in "Fixer" (the guy that generates the reward that kick-starts the bulk of the story), they track him to his girlfriend's house and he's, well, easier to arrest than one might think. Or "You better send a Chopper . . . . and an ambulance".

Netringer, if you run into Leonard again, ask him if he saw Olyphant in "Deadwood" and said to himself "That's Raylan Givens"


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

netringer said:


> Agreed. Being that he lives in Muncie, IN I've gotten his autograph at book signings a few times.


I thought he lives in the Detroit area. 



netringer said:


> Get Shorty was after he had a horrible time with one Dustin Hoffman who bought the rights (dunno for what) and wanted Dutch to write the screenplay.


I believe that was for La Brava


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Good news it has been given a go for 2nd season!!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Good news it has been given a go for 2nd season!!


It was given a second season before the pilot aired.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Good news it has been given a go for 2nd season!!





Bierboy said:


> It was given a second season before the pilot aired.


Excellent news either way and definitely well deserved.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I love this show!

I missed it last year but for some reason randomly decided to set a recording for it, so I've been watching all of season 1 the last two weeks. I love Raylan and the dialog, acting and stories are fantastic. Other than the occasional palm tree or red tile roof in Kentucky, it is top notch.

The teasers for season 2 are getting me all excited and I'm not even done with season 1 yet!


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

Zevida said:


> I love this show!
> 
> I missed it last year but for some reason randomly decided to set a recording for it, so I've been watching all of season 1 the last two weeks. I love Raylan and the dialog, acting and stories are fantastic. Other than the occasional palm tree or red tile roof in Kentucky, it is top notch.
> 
> The teasers for season 2 are getting me all excited and I'm not even done with season 1 yet!


We watched the entire season when it was run last year, but I bought the DVD set as soon as it came out in January. I've never done that before, but loved the show so much, wanted to see it again. We've been "rationing" the episodes so we have one to watch every night up until the Season 2 premiere next week. I knew I loved this show, but the dialog and acting is SO great!

Cheryl


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

1 week until it's back!!!!


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Just saw a great promo for season two after the Super Bowl! Awesome! The promos are great, my favorite is "die trying" one, which I can't find, but this one is great too:


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

photoshopgrl said:


> 1 week until it's back!!!!


FYI the last 2 episodes from last season are on FX at midnight and 1:00am tonight. They are worth a review before the new season starts.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank you but I have already watched the entire season fresh so I'm all set for Wed!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I just finished re-watching the first season on Blu-ray, and although I remembered it was good, I forgot just HOW good it was! There really isn't an off episode the entire season, and the writing is consistently amazing. Can't wait for Wednesday!


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

Zevida said:


> Just saw a great promo for season two after the Super Bowl! Awesome! The promos are great, my favorite is "die trying" one,


That one is great -- I just saw it in the recording of the last 2 eps. Priceless!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Justified is coming back this week? Cool.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Love, love, love this show! Can't wait!


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Read the baseline source Elmore Leonard books over the hiatus. Amazing how well they used actual Elmore Leonard dialog in the series. Better yet, their original new stuff is equally excellent. Well done, Justified people.

Can't wait for the Star Wars scene.


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

I've seen several of the teasers for this show over the last few days and it has me quite intrigued. That Star Wars spot is just all kinds of awesome. 

Looking forward to watching Season 1, looks like some great stuff!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

HAHAHA LOVE this preview. Dirty Harry style.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

justen_m said:


> I've never even heard of Elmore Leonard. Where should I start?


FREAKY DEAKY!

You're welcome.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> HAHAHA LOVE this preview. Dirty Harry style.


That's the one that was right after the Super Bowl! Great!

I watched the last two episodes of season 1 last night - fantastic stuff. I'm so excited about the premiere. I love discovering great new shows.


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well I watched the first two episodes of Season 1.  Great, great show. But I have some concerns someone can perhaps answer for me without spoiling anything. 

I'm going to spoilerize just in case:



Spoiler



So in two episodes, Raylan has shot someone in a "duel" in each episode. He obviously can't keep shooting someone in every episode, but these standoffs are some of the greatest scense. Do they still find a way to keep things interesting throughout the season?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pcguru83 said:


> Well I watched the first two episodes of Season 1. Great, great show. But I have some concerns someone can perhaps answer for me without spoiling anything.
> 
> I'm going to spoilerize just in case:
> 
> ...


Yes.

Oh, yes.


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yes.
> 
> Oh, yes.


Awesome, I can't wait. :up:


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Crap. I didn't know there was a season one. I thought tomorrow's was the series premier.

I don't like coming in cold in season 2.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> Crap. I didn't know there was a season one. I thought tomorrow's was the series premier.
> 
> I don't like coming in cold in season 2.


Record S2 and don't watch them for now, meanwhile grab the DVDs or get S1 from iTunes, Amazon, etc.

Even if you happened to miss S1 (if for example options above are too expensive), I suspect you could jump right into S2 as it will likely start with some "previously on Justified" type intro.

Either way, the show is highly recommended. While I like to see that some new fans have found it, I'm disappointed that it seems so many people missed the show until now. It is one of the best shows on TV period. Apparently TiVo suggestions let some people down or some people failed to check the newspapers, magazines, or other sources for the recommendation to find and watch the show. Whatever the reason, failing to jump in while you have a chance is not acceptable


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

terpfan1980 said:


> Even if you happened to miss S1 (if for example options above are too expensive), I suspect you could jump right into S2 as it will likely start with some "previously on Justified" type intro.


But I would really really REALLY not recommend it. A lot happens in the season finale, and it is all stuff that is carefully built up to over the course of the season. Missing out on that development, you would miss out on a lot.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Plus there are only 13 episodes in the first season, so not too hard to catch up if you commit to it!!


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But I would really really REALLY not recommend it. A lot happens in the season finale, and it is all stuff that is carefully built up to over the course of the season. Missing out on that development, you would miss out on a lot.


I agree, the first season is connected in such a way that makes it almost a 13 hour movie. Sadly it doesn't look like FX is going to do a marathon of season 1 anytime soon (they did a couple of season 1 3 or 4 hour blocks over the past few weeks), there doesn't seem to be a (legal!) way to watch it online either.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

You can purchase the DVD's for season 1 on Amazon for 19.99 - that is less than the cost for 2 movie tix in these parts, and totally worth it!!!


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

netringer said:


> FREAKY DEAKY!
> 
> You're welcome.


I'd recommend "Pronto" and "Riding the Rap" -- those are the 2 novels that "star" Raylen Givens, argueably they are a Prequel to Justified, as they take place in Miami.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

tiassa said:


> I'd recommend "Pronto" and "Riding the Rap" -- those are the 2 novels that "star" Raylen Givens, argueably they are a Prequel to Justified, as they take place in Miami.


I have been dreaming lately about how I'd love to have a prequel series about his time in Miami. Raylan Givens in Miami seems like it would be an awesome story. Then I'd have my two favorite leading male characters in Miami (Michael Weston is the other).


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

Best Buy has the Season 1 Blu-ray on sale for $24.49.


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> Crap. I didn't know there was a season one. I thought tomorrow's was the series premier.
> 
> I don't like coming in cold in season 2.


Yeah, I had thought the same thing at first. They are really, really pushing this show all over the place, and the teasers make it out to be a completely new show. I had no idea existed until earlier this week.

I only found out when I went to put my Season Pass in on the DVR and noticed there were a ton of episodes listed. It quite confused me at first.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Not sure why this wasn't on my radar last year, but am I glad I am all caught up. Season 1 was awesome! And Walton Goggins almost steals the series from Tim Olyphant. So cool that those two have more in common than they realize. 

From start to finish we could not stop watching. Ok, it was 2am when we decided to leave the finale for the next day. So glad I decided to record this week's premiere of S2. Will watch tonight.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

An excellent, excellent opener to Season 2.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

I'm a little embarrassed that I just got on the Justified bus, but better late than never. I just watched Seasons 1 and 2 straight through in the last couple of weeks. What a great show. I can't wait for season 3 to start.

tk


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

better late than never pendragn.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

pendragn said:


> I'm a little embarrassed that I just got on the Justified bus, *but better late than never.* I just watched Seasons 1 and 2 straight through in the last couple of weeks. What a great show. I can't wait for season 3 to start.
> 
> tk


:up:
Unfortunately Season 3 is not soon enough.


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

pendragn said:


> I'm a little embarrassed that I just got on the Justified bus, but better late than never. I just watched Seasons 1 and 2 straight through in the last couple of weeks. What a great show. I can't wait for season 3 to start.
> 
> tk


:up:


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

I just finished watching season 1. Fantastic show. The last few eps were as good as any cop movie I've ever seen and better than a lot of them. Intricate plot, great twists and surprises, excellent acting. This is just a great show all-around.

Getting ready to start season 2!


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

Hcour said:


> I just finished watching season 1. Fantastic show. The last few eps were as good as any cop movie I've ever seen and better than a lot of them. Intricate plot, great twists and surprises, excellent acting. This is just a great show all-around.
> 
> Getting ready to start season 2!


You are in for a treat- season 2 is even better.......


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

dwells said:


> You are in for a treat- season 2 is even better.......


That's great news. I was worried if they could keep it up for another season.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Just an FYI. FX is rerunning Justified from the very beginning starting on 11/10 at 2am. They are airing 3 episodes, another 2 are in the guide for 11/17. I'm glad I caught this because I had every episode recorded and lost them all due to a HDD failure before I could watch them.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Bumpitty.

Seeing all the promos for S3 intrigued me. We saw them and said "Is that Shane?" and "How the F did we miss this show?"
So yesterday we watched the first 9, count em 9 episodes of S1 and we'll knock the next 4 off later today.
Obviously, "hooked" is an understatement. The sly humor is so beautifully integrated - so Elmore Leonard. :up: :up: :up:

Heh! Shield and SAMCRO references in a post about Justified?. I must be channeling Kurt Sutter.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I've been recording some of the repeats, I can't wait to see what is in store for season 3.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I just finished Season 1, and I like that it is not the standard big city cop show. 
I plan to marathon my way through Season 2 before the next one starts up.
:up:

BTW, what's the deal with that perpetual starter of a goatee? Or is it used as a "Kentucky Tickler"?  <--- I made that up, but I think you know my meaning ... ladies?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Who has a starter of a goatee?


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Who has a starter of a goatee?


I do believe he is speaking of Raylan.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh. I had to actually go look up pictures in HQ to see it. Yeah, haha, I guess he does. I think I just always assumed it was more than the goatee shape.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Oh. I had to actually go look up pictures in HQ to see it. Yeah, haha, I guess he does. I think I just always assumed it was more than the goatee shape.


So, what would a fabulous babe (such as yourself) prefer? 
1. A partial goatee;
2. full goatee;
3. Stache;
4. 5 o'clock shadow;
5. Clean shaven

NOTE: As a single dude, my avatar is 2 yr. old, so I have one of these options, and appreciate the feedback from a female perspective.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

getreal said:


> So, what would a fabulous babe (such as yourself) prefer?


I can't speak for all women but for me, it all depends on the man. I don't have a set preference. Olyphant pulls off any look but I honestly haven't thought he was that attractive until this show. Could be the facial hair, could be that he's getting older and more distinguished looking or it could just be the character and his swagger.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> I can't speak for all women but for me, it all depends on the man. I don't have a set preference. Olyphant pulls off any look but I honestly haven't thought he was that attractive until this show. Could be the facial hair, could be that he's getting older and more distinguished looking or it could just be the character and his swagger.


Really liked him in "A Perfect Getaway"

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0971209/

Since I had hiked that trail it was cool to see the scenes in Kauai


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Season 3 has uber hottie Carla Gugino (Karen Sisko & the girl in Jet Li's "The One") plus "Boomtown's" Neal McDonough, who played County Asst. District Attorney David McNorris. He was in "Band of Brothers" as well. A Boston area guy. Love him as an actor, but were I forced to choose The One it would be Carla.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

philw1776 said:


> Season 3 has uber hottie Carla Gugino (Karen Sisko & the girl in Jet Li's "The One") plus "Boomtown's" Neal McDonough, who played County Asst. District Attorney David McNorris. He was in "Band of Brothers" as well. A Boston area guy. Love him as an actor, but were I forced to choose The One it would be Carla.


Never cared that much for McDonough, but Carla is always welcome.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

scooterboy said:


> Never cared that much for McDonough, but Carla is always welcome.


I was just going to say the same but in reverse. Carla was on Entourage and Californication and she annoyed me on both. Let's hope she's better here. McDonough has been the bad guy in several things I've watched and I love him and his ice cold blue eyes.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> I was just going to say the same but in reverse. Carla was on Entourage and Californication and she annoyed me on both. Let's hope she's better here. McDonough has been the bad guy in several things I've watched and I love him and his ice cold blue eyes.


I don't dislike the actor, I just think he's a one trick pony. He plays the same character in everything I've seen him in.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm all caught up now. Wow, what a Season 2! 

I don't know if there is one character in the entire cast who hasn't shot somebody ... or blowed 'em up, reeeeal good! 
~twang~

Carla Gugino next season? Yummy!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

getreal said:


> Carla Gugino next season? Yummy!


But will she shoot people? Or blow them up?


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

getreal said:


> I'm all caught up now. Wow, what a Season 2!
> 
> I don't know if there is one character in the entire cast who hasn't shot somebody ... or blowed 'em up, reeeeal good!
> ~twang~
> ...


A shoutout to SCTV? Haven't heard one of those in a long time. May the good Lord take a likin to you and blow you up real good.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

This month's Playboy (the one with Lindsay Lohan) has Raylan Givens story in it by Elmore Leonard. It was a fun read. Some of the characters are a little different (like the Bennets) but it was a fun read just the same.

tk


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I would welcome the Carla Gugino from 'Sin City'.


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

pendragn said:


> This month's Playboy (the one with Lindsay Lohan) has Raylan Givens story in it by Elmore Leonard. It was a fun read. Some of the characters are a little different (like the Bennets) but it was a fun read just the same.
> 
> tk


Was that a excerpt from Leonard's new novel "Raylan" http://www.amazon.com/Raylan-Novel-...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1325530445&sr=1-1 (which will be on my kindle soon)?

Also: The Raylan in the novels(Riding the Rap and Pronto) is different from the one in the the TV series, I'm interested to see if TV Raylan has "rubbed off" on Novel Raylan in the latest book


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

tiassa said:


> Was that a excerpt from Leonard's new novel "Raylan" http://www.amazon.com/Raylan-Novel-...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1325530445&sr=1-1 (which will be on my kindle soon)?


From the description on Amazon it certainly seems like that's where it was from.



tiassa said:


> Also: The Raylan in the novels(Riding the Rap and Pronto) is different from the one in the the TV series, I'm interested to see if TV Raylan has "rubbed off" on Novel Raylan in the latest book


How so? I may have to pick up those books once I get finished with what I'm reading now.

tk


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

pendragn said:


> This month's Playboy (the one with Lindsay Lohan) has Raylan Givens story in it by Elmore Leonard. It was a fun read. Some of the characters are a little different (like the Bennets) but it was a fun read just the same.
> 
> tk


You only picked that up for the articles, right?


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

pendragn said:


> How so? I may have to pick up those books once I get finished with what I'm reading now.
> 
> tk


My feeling reading the books is that Raylan is older than portrayed on the series. Also there are some changed facts (which aren't real spoilers to the novels, but I'll hide them anyway



Spoiler



In the Novels:
Raylan was a firearms instructor at Glynco, on the series it is something he is thinking about pursuing
Raylan wasn't shipped out to Kentucky after shooting Tommy Bucks (the initial scene in the "Justified" pilot), although in both media it plays out about the same, but he was given "reduced duties"
Winonna did leave Raylan for a Real Estate agent, but it was when they were living in Georgia (when he was at Glynco), not Kentucky
Raylan and Winonna have 2 sons



None of this has a real bearing on the series, but it is interesting.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Watching 3 or 4 a night, we are now caught up through season 2. I am glad we caught on to this show, and can't wait for season 3. :up:


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

"Dutch" talks about "Justified."

He's thrilled with it, especially with Graham Yost.


> American novelist Elmore John Leonard has seen his work turned into a lot of train wrecks during his 86 years.
> 
> Justified is not one of them, Leonard says, thanks in large part to Graham Yost, the Canadian-born writer who adapted Leonard's short story, "Fire in the Hole," three years ago, as a full-blown TV series for the U.S. cable channel, FX.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

netringer said:


> "Dutch" talks about "Justified."
> 
> He's thrilled with it, especially with Graham Yost.


I bought "Raylan" and am only a very few pages into it, but so far ...



Spoiler



It has Dickie and Coover, (not the police chief brother yet) but they are Crowes not Bennetts. It has similarities to S02 in that regard. So far so good though.



There's a pretty good chance I will finish it this weekend.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Mr. Soze said:


> I bought "Raylan" and am only a very few pages into it, but so far ...


I read five chapters and put it down. For me the premise is too far-fetched for Raylan's territory.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Thread bump.

This didn't fit anywhere else, doesn't deserve its own thread, doesn't belong in an episode thread...

Ken Levine (TV writer & showrunner extraordinaire) has a great writeup about Justified in today's blog. No spoilers...

http://kenlevine.blogspot.com/2012/03/best-drama-on-tv.html


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

astrohip said:


> ...Ken Levine (TV writer & showrunner extraordinaire) has a great writeup about Justified in today's blog. No spoilers...
> 
> http://kenlevine.blogspot.com/2012/03/best-drama-on-tv.html


EXCELLENT article....he nails it on Dickie, Quarles, Limehouse, Boyd Crowder....oh, heck, ALL OF THEM. While I liked Mad Men's season premiere, Justified is as close as I come to watching live these days...


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Thread bump.
> 
> This didn't fit anywhere else, doesn't deserve its own thread, doesn't belong in an episode thread...
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. The comments don't give nearly enough props to Boyd though.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Mr. Soze said:


> Thanks for that. The comments don't give nearly enough props to Boyd though.


:up:


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Mr. Soze said:


> ...The comments don't give nearly enough props to Boyd though.


How do you figure?


> His chief nemesis is also at times his one ally, Boyd Crowder. Walton Goggins, who was great in THE SHIELD is *through-the-roof spectacular* here.


What part of _*"through-the-roof spectacular"*_ don't you get?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Bierboy said:


> How do you figure?
> 
> What part of _*"through-the-roof spectacular"*_ don't you get?


That was a great sentence but it was still just one sentence whereas the others got entire paragraphs describing them and their story this season.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> That was a great sentence but it was still just one sentence whereas the others got entire paragraphs describing them and their story this season.


I see what you're saying....and agree.

I've been a HUGE Goggins fan since "The Shield" days...he was totally under-appreciated in that series in my opinion. Here's his list of awards...

And a great interview with him from last June.


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

"Imagine Li Abner with guns and meth labs." . . . . Priceless!!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

This is unquestionably one of the best shows on TV, IMHO.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Bierboy said:


> I see what you're saying....and agree.
> 
> I've been a HUGE Goggins fan since "The Shield" days...he was totally under-appreciated in that series in my opinion. Here's his list of awards...
> 
> And a great interview with him from last June.


Nice interview, I hadn't read that one before. :up:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> That was a great sentence but it was still just one sentence whereas the others got entire paragraphs describing them and their story this season.


But really, what more is there to say?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But really, what more is there to say?


Yeah, I guess that was my point...


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> What part of _*"through-the-roof spectacular"*_ don't you get?


Comments, not story. Reading comprehension is fundamental.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Mr. Soze said:


> Comments, not story. Reading comprehension is fundamental.


But people on the internet are idiots. If the comments were fulsome with praise, that would probably mean it was a terrible character who should be dropped from the show immediately.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But people on the internet are idiots. If the comments were fulsome with praise, that would probably mean it was a terrible character who should be dropped from the show immediately.


...and, once again, Rob nails it....


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But people on the internet are idiots. If the comments were fulsome with praise, that would probably mean it was a terrible character who should be dropped from the show immediately.





Bierboy said:


> ...and, once again, Rob nails it....


:up: You're right. Sometimes there just aren't more words needed to express awesome.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But people on the internet are idiots. If the comments were fulsome with praise, that would probably mean it was a terrible character who should be dropped from the show immediately.


Except here in this thread of course. Last night's is on the DVR as we were out, but a friend emailed me during the show with "Did you see that!!!!", so I am now saying "go clock go!"


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

No talking about last night's episode in here! Some of us haven't seen it!


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Don't bother, it's not very good (ha)  But I did start a thread


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> No talking about last night's episode in here! Some of us haven't seen it!


All I said is "something happened". That's a pretty safe bet. 

/ignores thread until I have watched this week's episode. The episode thread is already on my "do not read" list.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> No talking about last night's episode in here! Some of us haven't seen it!


It's not a spoiler to say each episode is the best one yet. Until the next one. 

Love this show!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I was simply giving warning in case anyone confused this thread with the episode thread.. it was a preemptive post!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I think Raylan has a new hat! 



Spoiler


----------



## lynncosbm (Dec 12, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> I think Raylan has a new hat!
> 
> * SPOILER *


He looks good in anything (IMO)!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Ugh...that's all kinds of wrong...


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Clearly that is not Raylan. Raylan has the omnipresent 3-day-old flesh-colored goatee.
This dude has to be Timothy.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

It's all kinds of wrong for both Timothy AND Raylan...


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

getreal said:


> Clearly that is not Raylan. Raylan has the omnipresent 3-day-old flesh-colored goatee.
> This dude has to be Timothy.


Ha! Indeed.



lynncosbm said:


> He looks good in anything (IMO)!


INDEED. 
It's funny because while watching the show I'm so utterly fascinated by Boyd that I don't pay that much attention to Raylan's looks. But outside the show, yeah.. this boy could wear anything and be the hottest man in the room.


----------

